# M.2 SSD auf altem Asus P8P67 (Sandy Bridge) mittels Adapter



## alalcoolj (27. August 2018)

Ist es möglich eine MX500 M.2 SSD auf meinem alten Asus P8P67 mittels Adapter im 2. PCIe slot laufen zu lassen? Dann könnte ich so eine SSD jetzt schon mal nutzen und sie später ins neue System mit m.2 slot mitnehmen.

Könnte ich diese dann auch auf dem P8P67 als boot Laufwerk nutzen?

Den 2. Slot kann man im UEFI auf PCIe 2.0 x4 stellen. Wäre das eine Einschränkung der Geschwindigkeit für die SSD? Läuft dann die GPU im ersten PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot langsamer? Im Handbuch finde ich es nicht so eindeutig, zumindest steht da was von gemeinsamer IRQ der beiden Slots.


----------



## markus1612 (27. August 2018)

Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach die normale 2.5" MX500.

Die MX500 läuft jedenfalls nicht in einem normalen M.2 PCIe Adapter.
Dafür brauchst du nen Adapter, der SATA Support bietet (da schließt man an dem Adapter ein SATA Kabel an).


----------



## alalcoolj (27. August 2018)

Sieht schicker aus ohne Kabel, daher der Gedanke. Bin da nicht so up to date, sind die m.2 ssds nicht auch flotter als sata?
Liegt das speziell an der MX500, dass es nicht geht. Mit welcher m.2 SSD würde es klappen?


----------



## markus1612 (27. August 2018)

Die MX500 ist nicht schneller wie die 2.5" Variante, da es sich bei der M.2 Variante nur um ein Modell mit anderem Formfaktor handelt.

Schneller sind erst die PCIe SSDs, z.B. die Samsung 970 EVO.
Da kannst du dann auch nen normalen PCIe Adapter für M.2 SSDs nehmen.

Die Anbindung der GPU reduziert sich bei der Nutzung des 2. Slots auf x8 reduziert.


----------



## alalcoolj (27. August 2018)

Ah okay, die kostet dann leider auch gleich das doppelte... Kannst du mir noch sagen, ob das dann mit dem booten über die 970 Evo im PCIe  slot bei meinem Board klappen würde?


----------



## Tech (27. August 2018)

Das macht alles keinen Sinn! Spar dir das Geld und kaufe dir eine normale 2,5" SSD.


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2018)

Du kannst dir auch eine M.2 MX500 SSD kaufen und die im alten System mit so einem Adapter betreiben:
Icy Box IB-M2S251 Konverter M.2 SATA zu 2,5 Zoll SATA: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Bei deinem neuen System kannst du die M.2 SATA SSD dann höchstwahrscheinlich weiterverwenden. 
Die M.2-Slots der aktuellen Board können fast alle beides, PCIe und SATA.


----------



## alalcoolj (27. August 2018)

Wenn ich in paar Monaten das System wechsel, kann es doch durchaus Sinn machen jetzt schon eine schnellere PCIe m.2 SSD zu kaufen, die ich dann weiter nutze!?!


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2018)

Wenn du die enorme Bandbreite von einer PCIe-SSD nicht nutzt macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## Combi (28. August 2018)

es bringt nichts,heftige speicherschnelligkeit,mit ner lahmen kiste zu koppeln...
das system kann nichts mit der geschwindigkeit anfangen...

nimm ne normale ssd....und wenn das system stimmt,dann ne m2 kaufen.
bis dahin sind die preise auch gesunken.


----------



## NatokWa (28. August 2018)

Mal abgesehen davon das die meisten Nutzer den Unterschied zwischen ner NVMe-SSD (Davon reden wir hier schließlich) und eienr normalen SATA-SSD im 2,5Zoll keine UNterschied merken würdest du deine aktuelle GraKa auf 8x drosseln .


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. August 2018)

Prinzipiell funktioniert es. Es gibt aber ein paar Probleme.

Zunächst hast du dir eine Sata M2 SSD ausgesucht. Die kannst du gar nicht in einem PCIe Slot laufen lassen. Ob es spezielle PCIe auf Sata M2 Adapterkarten gibt weiß ich nicht, spontan habe ich jedenfalls keine gefunden.
Im Grunde machst du gerade Folgendes: du baust eine Sata M2 SSD in einen 2,5 Zoll Adapter ein, und diesen schließt du per Sata an eine Sata Controller Karte mit PCIe an. Das ist leider maximal sinnlos. 

Nehmen wir jetzt mal an, du nimmst stattdessen eine PCIe M2 SSD. Dafür gibt es spezielle Adapterkarten. Jetzt kommt dir allerdings dein Board in die Quere. Um von M2 booten zu können muss das Mainboard ein ordentliches UEFI haben. Ich habe schon Gigabyte Mainboards aus dieser Generation gesehen, die ein sehr schlampiges UEFI hatten. Die konnten nur im BIOS Modus ordentlich booten. Wenn du auch so ein Mainboard hast wird es nicht so einfach gehen.
Einziger Ausweg sind M2 SSDs, die ein eigenes Boot ROM haben. Die melden sich dann (wie auch Controller Karten) aktiv im BIOS an. Damit kann man zum Beispiel auch auf X58 Mainboards von M2 booten.
[How to] NVMe SSD an Mainboard ohne UEFI
Blöderweise gibt es schon länger keine neuen M2 SSDs, mehr, die so ein Boot ROM noch besitzen. Es ist auch nicht mehr erforderlich, jedes Mainboard mit einem nativen M2 Slot hat ein so aktuelles UEFI um davon booten zu können.
Unter dem Strich bist du ohne UEFI Unterstützung auf zwei Modelle beschränkt: Samsung 950 Pro oder Plextor M6e.

Fazit: keine dieser Optionen ist wirklich empfehlenswert. Wenn du deiner Grafikkarte auch noch Lanes klauen musst umso weniger. Wobei das "normale" P8P67 einen x16 Slot hat und einen x4 Slot vom Chipsatz.


----------



## alalcoolj (28. August 2018)

Danke an alle. Werd dann wohl erst mit dem neuen System auf m.2 NVMe umsteigen. Solange muss die kleine 250GB Sata SSD dann noch herhalten.


----------

